# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Հյուրասիրություն. ազգային բնավորություն, թե՞ ճարահատյալ պահվածք

## Արևածագ

Ո՞վ չգիտի, որ հայերս հյուրասեր ժողովուրդ ենք: Մեր հյուրասիրության մասին մի անգամ հայի ընտանիք ոտք դնողը պիտի չմոռանա: Հյուրասիրելիս մերոնք երբեմն ծայրահեղությունների մեջ էլ են ընկնում. Տարիներ առաջ մեր հարևանի աղջկան Լիբանանից պիտի գային՝ ուզելու: Հարևանս ավտոն ծախեց՝ հյուրերին հավուր պատշաճի ընդունելություն կազմակերպելու համար: Հյուրերը եկան, մի երեք օր իրենց տանը մնացին, Հայաստանի տեսարժան վայրերով հարևանիս հաշվին շրջեցին, մի մատանի դրին աղջկա մատն ու գնացին իրենց Լիբանանը: Այնտեղից նոր հեռախոսով հայտնեցին, թե՝ «մենք չգիտեինք, որ դուք այսքան աղքատ եք ապրում: Մեր խնամիությունը չի ստացվի...»:
Ոզում եմ իմանալ հիմնականում կանանց կարծիքը՝ արժե՞ որ մենք «կաշվից» դուրս գանք երբեմն լրիվ պատահական մարդկանց հյուրասիրելու համար:

----------


## Jarre

> Ոզում եմ իմանալ հիմնականում կանանց կարծիքը՝ արժե՞ որ մենք «կաշվից» դուրս գանք երբեմն լրիվ պատահական մարդկանց հյուրասիրելու համար:


Կներեք, որ մեջ եմ ընկնում։ Կին չեմ, բայց պատասխանեմ  :Wink: 

Ուրեմն, իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով շատ հայեր սխալ են պատկերացնում հյուրասիրությունը, քանի որ հյուրասիրությունը ճոխության հետ իրականում կապ չունի։ Հյուրասեր կարող է լինել նույնիսկ շատ աղքատ մարդը։ Ու հակառակը՝ շատ հարուստ մեկը կարող է ճոխ հյուրասիրություն դրսևորել, բայց դա ոչ թե հյուրասիրություն լինի, այլ ավելի շատ ցուցամոլություն։

Որոշ լեզուներում հյուրասիրություն բառը բառացի նշանակում է՝ օտարասիրություն՝ օտար, անծանոթ մարդկանց նկատմամբ սեր դրսևորել։ Կարևոր չէ, թե սերը նյութական ինչ բաների միջոցով է արտացոլվում։

Իմ օրինակով ասեմ։ Ես ունեմ ընկերներ, ովքեր բավական համեստ կյանքով են ապրում։ Բայց իրենց հյուրասիրած մեկ բաժակ թեյը, ընկերական ջերմ զրույցը հազար հատ խորոված, Սևան ու Գառնի-Գեղարդ արժի։ Դա իմ համար ամենամեծ հյուրասիրությունն է։

Այնպես որ, ես չեմ ընդունում, որ հյուրասիրությունը պետք է կապված լինի ճոխության հետ։ Հյուրասիրիր այն, ինչ ունես և ինչ կարող ես։

Հյուրասիրությունը մտքում ու սրտում եղող տրամադրութուն է։

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.04.2010), Ariadna (06.04.2010), Chilly (09.04.2010), E-la Via (06.04.2010), EgoBrain (06.04.2010), Farfalla (06.04.2010), Minerva (06.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (06.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), unknown (06.04.2010), Yevuk (06.04.2010), Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.04.2010), Դեկադա (06.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (06.04.2010), Ձայնալար (06.04.2010), Ուլուանա (09.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես էլ կին չեմ, բայց էլի կարծիք ունեմ :Jpit:  քանի որ ճոխ հյուրասիրության մասին Ժառը գրեց, ես էլ հետը համաձայն եմ, երկու բանի մասին էլ ես ասեմ.
ա. Տանտերը ու մանավանդ տանտիրուհին հյուրի ստրուկը չեն, հյուրասիրել չի նշանակում ծառայել, հյուրի հետ պետք է խրախճել, ոչ թե սեղանի համար սպասավորություն անել, մեզանում տանտիրուհիները հաճախ սեղանի մոտ չեն էլ նստում այլ անընդհատ վազում են խոհանոց, ափսեները փոխում, նոր պատրաստվող կերակուրը բերում, դա չեմ ընդունում, հյուրասիրությունը հյուրասիրություն, բայց հյուրին հրավիրում են լավ ժամանակ անցկացնելու, թե՞ նրա ծառայելու համար:

բ. Պետք է հարգել ժամանակը, գուցե տանտերը հազար ու մի գործ ունի, ուղղակի հյուրին հրավիրել ա, որ մի քիչ զրուցեն, ցրվի, իսկ հյուրը սուրճը խմել ու սպասում ա ճաշին:

էլ չեմ ասում, որ պետք չի հյուրընկալել այնպիսի մարդկանց, որ գնալուց հետո ասելու են «Կոֆե հետ մի պլիտկա էլ չբացեց» կամ «Տեսա՞ր դրա սեղանը», կան չէ՞ նմանատիպ զրույցներ: :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (06.04.2010), Minerva (06.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), Yevuk (06.04.2010), Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (06.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինձ դուր է գալիս մեր հյուրասիրությունը: Եթե տունս հյուր ա գալի ամեն ինչ պետք ա անեմ, որ հյուրս իրան լավ զգա: Եթե երկիրս օտար ա գալի, ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ էդ մարդը իրան լավ զգա: Կարող ա միքիչ էլ գժի տեղ դնի, երբ սկսեմ ամեն տեղ հաշիվը փակել. ջհանդամ, թող իմանա, որ հայերը միքիչ գիժ են: Էս ամեն ինչը իհարկե կանեմ ուժերիս ներածի չափով: Ցանկացած դրական սովորույթ կարելի է որպես չարիք ներկայացնել բերելով ծայրահեղ օրինակներ՝ ինչպիսին է օրինակ ավտոմեքենան վաճառելը: Առանց էդ մարդկանց ճանաչելու էլ պարզ է, որ դա ոչ թե հյուրասիրություն է, այլ աղջկան նաղդելու մոլուցք: Պոտենցիալ ամուսնացողները երևի իրար չէին էլ ճանաչում՝ խնամիները պետք ա իրար վրա տպավորություն թողեին, չխորանամ, մի խոսքով ավելի լավ օրինակներ էլ կան  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2010), E-la Via (06.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), unknown (06.04.2010), Yevuk (06.04.2010), Արշակ (06.04.2010), Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (06.04.2010), Ուլուանա (09.04.2010), Քամի (06.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (06.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Փոքրուց իմ մեջ հյուրասեր հայ կնոջ կերպար է ծառայել մի տարեց կին, որի մասին հայրս շատ էր սիրում պատմել: Այդ կինը ապրում էր Սիսիանի Դարաբաս գյուղում: Հայրս ասում է, նրանք այնքան աղքատ էին ապրում, միշտ մաշած շորերով, թեյն առանց շաքարի, իսկ տան կահույքը բաղկացած էր անկողիններից ու մի լայն երկար սեղանից, որի շուրջ ընդունում էին իրենց հյուրերին: Երբ մտնում էիր այդ տուն, տանտերը ներս էր հրավիրում, անկախ նրանից ծանոթ ես, թե անծանոթ, հրավիրում էր սեղանի շուրջ զրուցելու, իմանալու որպիսությունդ: Բայց չանցած  մի քանի րոպես սկսվում էր հյուրասիրությունը: Կինը ներսա մտնում երկու ձեռքերը լայն պարզած` մի ձեռքին մածուն, մյուսին եղշոր (տվորոգը կարագի հետ, գյուղական տարբերակով ), հետո նորից, մի ձեռքին թոնրի լավաշ, մյուսին գինի: ՈՒ սենց մի 10 րոպե չանցած սեղանը լցվում էր միայն գյուղական բարիքներով, որից անգամ չօգտվելու դեպքում մեծագույն հաճույք կարելի է ստանալ մատուցման կարգից. Ու ստեղ ամենևին կարևոր չի ինչ է դրվել սեղանին զուտ հյուրասիրության համար, կարևորը ինչպես է մատուցվել այդ ամենը: Իսկ պատմելու ընթացքում միշտ հայրիկը շեշտը դնում էր լայն ու երկար սեղանի վրա ու թե ինչպես է այն լցվում հայուհու լայն պարզած ձեռքից: Վերջում էլ ավելացնում, որ մարդու սիրտը լեն լինի, մնացածը կարևոր չի:

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.04.2010), Ariadna (06.04.2010), E-la Via (06.04.2010), Minerva (06.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), unknown (06.04.2010), Yevuk (06.04.2010), Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.04.2010), Դեկադա (06.04.2010), Ձայնալար (06.04.2010), Ուլուանա (09.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Տենց բան չկա  :Smile:  Նկատի ունեմ՝ հայկական հյուրասիրություն... Ընդհանրապես հայերի մեջ "սիրության" հետ կապված բոլոր հարցերը արհեստական են։
Նման "հյուրին պատվելու, հյուրի համար ամեն հարմարությունները ստեղծելու... բլաբլաբլա"... էս տիպի միֆերը ու վարքի ստերեոտիպը գալիս է կովկասյան, մանավանդ թուրք–պարսկական–արաբական մշկույթից ու այս բոլորը ձևական բնույթ են կրում։ Թուրքերի մոտ սենց ա եղել. երբ մեկին ուզել են սպանել, հրավիրել են իրենց մոտ հյուր, պատվել, համով բաներ են կերցրել, ուրիշ բաներ էլ են երևի հյուսրասիրել, հյուրը ռելաքս ա եղել, թուլացրել ա զգոնությունը ու տեղ տապոռով՝ գլխին...

Իսկ լավ մարդ լինելը մենակ սուտ ու կեղծավոր հյուրսասիրությամբ չի… Այլ նրանով ա, թե մարդը ինչքանով ա սրտանց հյուրասեր, ինչքանով ա պատրաստ օգնել դիմացինին, գոնե էն հարցերում, որ իրանից բան չի գնում  :Jpit: 

Որպես օրինակ բերեմ էն, որ մի հատ շատ նախանձ ու ժլատ մարդկանց ընտանիք գիտեմ, իրանց տուն երբ որ գնում ենք, ստիպված, շատ ժպտերես, ցնծություններով դիմավորում են, վայ էս ինչ հաշք ա, որ եկել եք... սկսում են՝ անպայման սրանից կեր, նրանից կեր, լցնում են ափսեիդ մեջ, քիչ ա մնում զոռով կերցնեն էլ...  Հետո իրանց տուն այցելությունից հետո ստանում ես բիբիսիով քո մասին վերջին, թարմագույն եւ էքսկլյուզիվ բամբասանքները  :Jpit: 

Մեր մոտ– առաջին պատահածը՝ հյուրը գալիս ա, լավ դիմավորում են, կերցնում–խմացնում, զվարճացնում են, հետո հենց գնում ա, սկսում են իրար մեջ." Էս ով ա արա էս Վալոդը, հազիվ գնաց..."… Դե բոլոր մարդիկ չեն իհարկե սենց  :Smile:  

Հետո, մի մարդ գործով գալիս ա, ասենք՝ էլեկտրիկն ա, կպրճվում են էդ մարդուն, թե սուրճ դնեմ խմի։ Էդ խեխճ մարդը նախ իրա գործը պետք ա հասցնի, համ էլ պետք ա էդքան տուն մտնի, որ ամեն մեկի մոտ սուրճ խմի, օրվա վերջում ինֆարկտով հիվանդանոց կտեղափոխեն  :Jpit:  

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, էնքան եմ սիրում լավ մարդկանց տուն հյուր գնալ  :Love:  որ գիտես՝ ձևական բաներ չեն անում, քեզ էլ՝ ուրախ են  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (06.04.2010), Արևածագ (06.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Եթե երկիրս օտար ա գալի, ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ էդ մարդը իրան լավ զգա: Կարող ա միքիչ էլ գժի տեղ դնի, երբ սկսեմ ամեն տեղ հաշիվը փակել. ջհանդամ, թող իմանա, որ հայերը միքիչ գիժ են: Էս ամեն ինչը իհարկե կանեմ ուժերիս ներածի չափով:


Ձայ, ինչես եք վերաբերվում մեր երկիր որպես հյուր եկած պարսիկներին եւ հնդիկներին՞  :Smile: 

 Բախտդ բերել ա, որ դու անկապ օրագրում գրառում չունես՝ օֆ, էս պարսիկները խի էն լցվել մեր քաղաք... շատ էլ թե հյուր են եկել...  :Jpit: 

Քեզ չի վերաբերում ես ջղայն գրառումս…  :Tongue:   Մեկ էլ երևի վերնիսաժի առևտրականներն են շատ հյուրասեր, որ արտասահմանցի են տեսնում, սկսում ա ուղեղները մրմռալ՝ ոնց անեն փող պոկած լինեն։ Միանգամից գները գնում են տասնապատիկ... Նույնը տուրիստներին մարզերում ա վերաբերվում։ Խեղճերին ինչ ասես չեն անում  :Jpit:  փորձում են ծանոթանալ, որ գնա վիզա ուղարկի...մեկ էլ վերջն էր, երբ մեր ծանոթ մի աղջկա, Բելգիայից, Քյավառցիք ամուսնության առաջարկ էին անում  :LOL:  
Մարդ կա իրանց ա հյուրասիրում, մարդ էլ կա իրանց հաշվին ա ուտում–խմում, պարտքով ժամացույց ուզում, պարտքով հեռախոսը վերցնում....  :Jpit: 

Մեկ էլ՝ մեր գյուղացիների մոտ եմ նկատել. երբ գնում ես գյուղ, 99% ասում են՝ համեցեք մեր մոտ, կամ՝ եկեք մածուն տարեք, եկեք էս տարեք, էն տարեք... ու 99% -ի դեմքին նենց արտահայտություն ա, որ... պարզ ա, որ էդ մարդիկ լավ չեն ապրում, իրանց համար էդ մի փոքր հյուրասիրությունն էլ երևի թե դժվար ա... էդ դեպքում ում ա պետք հյուրասիրության ձև տալ՞  :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (06.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Անին նենց էլ գրելա  :Jpit: 
Ամեն ինչ տենց միանշանակ չի, մեր տանը Ղափանում նենց հավեսով մերոնք մարդ են ընդունում, քանի անգամա մենակ եղել, որ հարևանի հյուրերին ենք հյուրընկալել մեր տանը գիշերով, քանիսն են նման ձևով հարազատացել հետագայում ու մի գիշեր մնալուց հետո մինչև հիմա բարեկամ / բարին կամեցող/ մարդիկ են դառել: Ինչի պետքա միշտ վատ կողմով նայես? Ճիշտա քո բերած օրինակները ավելի շատ են հանդիպվում հիմա, բայց միշտ հո տենց չի եղել:
Կարդալուց մի  բան հիշեցի, երբ երկու տարի առաջ մեր Ղափանի տուն երկու կորեացու էինք հյուրընկալել ))))) Մեզ հարազատ մի մարդ եկել էր իր կորեացի ըկերներին էլ հետն էր բերել. Բայց բերեց թողեց ու ինքը գնաց, էտ մարդկանց լրիվ հանձնելով պապայիս  :LOL:  Խեղճերը բան էլա իրարից չէին հասկանում, դրանք անգլերեն, դե պապան էլ ֆրանսերեն ))) վերջը ռուսերենով մի կերպ իրար հասկանում էին ու դրանց մի լավ ժենգյալով հաց կերցրեցին մերոնք հոնի օղիով: Պատմում են, որ դրանք հլա հետ չեն եկել  :LOL:  Բայց ինչ ճիշտնա հետո ընդհանուր հայկական հյուրասիրության մթնոլորտից Հայաստանում իրենք գոհ էին մնացել ու զարմացել, թե ստեղ բոլորն են տենց  :Smile:  Դե հա, կարողա իրենք վերնիսաժի չամռված դեմքերին չհանդիպեցին, բայց էլի որ, խոսքը հո մենակ արտասահմանցի հյուրերին չի վերաբերվում: 
Բա հլա, որ իմանաք ուկարաինացիները կամ հույները ինչ հյուրասեր են  :Rolleyes: 
Ամեն դեպքում մարդս մարդ լինի. ամեն տեղ ու  ինչ ազգի էլ ուզումա լինի:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2010), E-la Via (06.04.2010), Yevuk (06.04.2010), Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.04.2010), Ձայնալար (06.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայ, ինչես եք վերաբերվում մեր երկիր որպես հյուր եկած պարսիկներին եւ հնդիկներին՞


Շատ լավ. եթե ինչ-որ հարցով դիմեն, անպայման կօգնեմ:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2010), E-la Via (06.04.2010), Արշակ (06.04.2010), Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (06.04.2010), Քամի (06.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Անին նենց էլ գրելա 
> Ամեն ինչ տենց միանշանակ չի, մեր տանը Ղափանում նենց հավեսով մերոնք մարդ են ընդունում, քանի անգամա մենակ եղել, որ հարևանի հյուրերին ենք հյուրընկալել մեր տանը գիշերով, քանիսն են նման ձևով հարազատացել հետագայում ու մի գիշեր մնալուց հետո մինչև հիմա բարեկամ / բարին կամեցող/ մարդիկ են դառել: Ինչի պետքա միշտ վատ կողմով նայես? Ճիշտա քո բերած օրինակները ավելի շատ են հանդիպվում հիմա, բայց միշտ հո տենց չի եղել:
> Կարդալուց մի  բան հիշեցի, երբ երկու տարի առաջ մեր Ղափանի տուն երկու կորեացու էինք հյուրընկալել ))))) Մեզ հարազատ մի մարդ եկել էր իր կորեացի ըկերներին էլ հետն էր բերել. Բայց բերեց թողեց ու ինքը գնաց, էտ մարդկանց լրիվ հանձնելով պապայիս  Խեղճերը բան էլա իրարից չէին հասկանում, դրանք անգլերեն, դե պապան էլ ֆրանսերեն ))) վերջը ռուսերենով մի կերպ իրար հասկանում էին ու դրանց մի լավ ժենգյալով հաց կերցրեցին մերոնք հոնի օղիով: Պատմում են, որ դրանք հլա հետ չեն եկել  Բայց ինչ ճիշտնա հետո ընդհանուր հայկական հյուրասիրության մթնոլորտից Հայաստանում իրենք գոհ էին մնացել ու զարմացել, թե ստեղ բոլորն են տենց  Դե հա, կարողա իրենք վերնիսաժի չամռված դեմքերին չհանդիպեցին, բայց էլի որ, խոսքը հո մենակ արտասահմանցի հյուրերին չի վերաբերվում: 
> Բա հլա, որ իմանաք ուկարաինացիները կամ հույները ինչ հյուրասեր են 
> Ամեն դեպքում մարդս մարդ լինի. ամեն տեղ ու  ինչ ազգի էլ ուզումա լինի:


Մեր ժողովրդի մոտ միշտ էլ եղել ա հարգանք հյուրի, օտարականի, պանդուխտի նկատմամբ: Մինչև հիմա էլ մեր գյուղերում մեկից մի բան ես հարցնում ասում ա համեցեք ներս, ծարաված կլինես, սոված կլինես: Հենց նույն ձեր հայրենիքում Լուսաբեր ջան, մեկից մի բան էինք հարցնում «կրակն էինք ընկնում» էնքան մանրամասն էին բացատրում ու էնքան արագ էին խոսում, որ կեսը չէի հասկանում, բայց կարևորը էն ա, որ մարդիկ մի այլ ձևի պատրաստակամ էին օգնել: Եղել ա նույնիսկ, որ մեր համար տաքսի են կանչել, ու դիսպետչերի վրա էլ մուննաթ են եկել. «ուշա՛նա ոչ»  :Jpit:  Ու տենց գրեթե ամեն տեղ ա մեր երկրում: Ուրիշ երկրներում շատ չեմ ֆռֆռացել, չգիտեմ ոնց ա: Նաև եղել ա, որ Երևանում մի քանի սևամորթի են կախել սովետի թվերին: Գիտե՞ք ինչի՝ հաբռգել էին: Էդ ասում եմ, որ չբերեք որպես չհյուրասիրության օրինակ: Հա, տաքսիստները տուրիստներին քցում են: Ցույց տվեք մի երկիր, որտեղ տաքսիստները տուրիստներին չեն քցում, ամոթից կմնեմ գետինը:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2010), E-la Via (06.04.2010), Yevuk (06.04.2010), Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (06.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մեկ էլ երևի վերնիսաժի առևտրականներն են շատ հյուրասեր, որ արտասահմանցի են տեսնում, սկսում ա ուղեղները մրմռալ՝ ոնց անեն փող պոկած լինեն։ Միանգամից գները գնում են տասնապատիկ...


Ես քեզ համար լավ նորություններ ունեմ  :Smile:  Գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում էլ այդ վիճակն է, մենակ մենք չենք տենց վատը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է բուն թեմային` հյուրասիրությունը լավ բան է, երբ չափի մեջ է և անկեղծ է: Անկեղծության առումով, կարծում եմ, պարզ է, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Չափի մեջն էլ այն է, որ, օրինակ, մարդու ափսեի մեջ զոռով ինչ-որ բան խցկելը արդեն ճիշտ չէ, նույնիսկ եթե դա անկեղծ է արվում: Կամ, ասենք, մարդը արդեն պիտի գնա, իսկ նրան համառորեն համոզում են մի քիչ էլ նստել:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2010), E-la Via (06.04.2010), Jarre (06.04.2010), Sagittarius (06.04.2010), Yevuk (06.04.2010), Արշակ (06.04.2010), Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Դեկադա (06.04.2010), Ուլուանա (09.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես քեզ համար լավ նորություններ ունեմ  Գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում էլ այդ վիճակն է, մենակ մենք չենք տենց վատը:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է բուն թեմային` հյուրասիրությունը լավ բան է, երբ չափի մեջ է և անկեղծ է: Անկեղծության առումով, կարծում եմ, պարզ է, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Չափի մեջն էլ այն է, որ, օրինակ, մարդու ափսեի մեջ զոռով ինչ-որ բան խցկելը արդեն ճիշտ չէ, նույնիսկ եթե դա անկեղծ է արվում: Կամ, ասենք, մարդը արդեն պիտի գնա, իսկ նրան համառորեն համոզում են մի քիչ էլ նստել:


Դե ուրեմն եկեք մեզ "ընտրյալ" ու "առանձնահատուկ" չհամարենք,եթե նույն թերություններից ունենք, ինչ բլոր ժողովորւդները։

Չեմ կարծում, թե վրացիները, կամ ուկրաինացիները մեզնից պակաս հյուրասեր են։

Մեկ էլ՝ էն որ Սաղմոսավանք էինք գնացել, եկան եկեղեցու բակում կռիվ հրահրեցին, դա էլ էր խոսում մեր ազգի հյուրասեր լինելու մասին երևի, չէ՞։ Հավանաբար հեռվից տեսել էին, մտածում էին՝ արտասահմանցիներ ենք, կամ ել "կտցրած" դեմքեր ենք, ու խի ենք "ԻՐԱՆՑ" տարածքի վրա նստում, որոշեցին գան մի քիչ զվարճանալ... 

Էլի՞ կասեք՝ մասնավոր դեպք ա, խուժաններ էին... Բայց դրանց էլ պետք ա մեջը հաշվես, ոչ թե մենակ նստես ասես՝ վայ էս ինչ պուպուշ ազգ ենք մենք... :Love: 




> Անին նենց էլ գրելա 
> Ամեն ինչ տենց միանշանակ չի, մեր տանը Ղափանում նենց հավեսով մերոնք մարդ են ընդունում, քանի անգամա մենակ եղել, որ հարևանի հյուրերին ենք հյուրընկալել մեր տանը գիշերով, քանիսն են նման ձևով հա.........


Չեմ ասում՝ միանշանակ ա, Լուսաբեր ջան  :Smile:  Ինչպես մի ժողովրդի մեջ չի կարող բոլորը բացարձակ վատը լինեն, այնպես էլ՝ լավը։  :Smile:  Խառն են մարդիկ... հետո ժամանակներից էլ ա շատ բան գալիս… Մարդիկ իրար քիչ են վստահում, վխենում են օտարներից...

Էդ իմ ասած երևույթները ավելի շատ են էն վայրերում, որտեղ տուրիստներ ու քաղաքացիներ շատ են գնում–գալիս... Մանավանդ հուշարձանների տարածքներում... մի խայտառակություն ա տիրում...  :Bad: 




> Շատ լավ. եթե ինչ-որ հարցով դիմեն, անպայման կօգնեմ:


Հո մենակ քեզնով բան չի որոշվում...Բա ուրիշ մարդիկ՞ իրանց համար կարող ես բան ասել՞

----------

Արևածագ (06.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չեմ կարող, իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես: Բեր քո փիս-փիս օրինակներից, 10 հատ հակառակը ապացուցող օրինակ կբերեմ: Ու տենց մինչև մեկն ու մեկիս քունը տանի քնենք :LOL: 
Մենք ասում ենք «հյուրն Աստծունն ա», ամեն լեզվում չի, որ տենց արտահայտություն կա: Իմ տպավորությամբ հայերը հյուրասեր են: Բանավեճը շարունակելու իմսատ չեմ տեսնում: 100% անոց փաստարկներ ու ապացույցներ չեմ կարող բերել: Կարող ա իմ բախտը բերել ա՝ լավ մարդկանց եմ միշտ հանդիպել:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չեմ կարող, իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես: Բեր քո փիս-փիս օրինակներից, 10 հատ հակառակը ապացուցող օրինակ կբերեմ: Ու տենց մինչև մեկն ու մեկիս քունը տանի քնենք
> Մենք ասում ենք «հյուրն Աստծունն ա», ամեն լեզվում չի, որ տենց արտահայտություն կա: Իմ տպավորությամբ հայերը հյուրասեր են: Բանավեճը շարունակելու իմսատ չեմ տեսնում: 100% անոց փաստարկներ ու ապացույցներ չեմ կարող բերել: Կարող ա իմ բախտը բերել ա՝ լավ մարդկանց եմ միշտ հանդիպել:


Դե Հաստատ Մոսկվայի բնակիչների նման անտարբեր ու թարախ չենք  :Jpit:  Բայց չեմ ասում, որ իրանք էլ են բոլորը վատը, ուղղակի իրանց մոտ շատ են թարախները  :LOL: 

Սենց ջղայնացած բաներ եմ ասում, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ ես լավ մարդկանց չեմ հանդիպել  :Smile:   Ուղղակի բոլորը տենց չեն։ Ու քչերի մոտ ա պահպանել էդ "մաքրությունը"...  :Smile:  

Համ էլ՝ մի հատ էլ սենց հարց. իսկ Երևանցին ոնց ա ընդունում իր հյուրերին՞
Օրինակ, եթե մի օր փողոցում տեսնես իրերը ձեռը, մոլորված հայացքով մի մարդու, կմոտենա՞ս, կհարցնե՞ս ինչ ա պետք՞ Եթե տեղ չունի մնալու, կտանես քո տուն՞

----------

Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Ձայնալար (06.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Համ էլ՝ մի հատ էլ սենց հարց. իսկ Երևանցին ոնց ա ընդունում իր հյուրերին՞
> Օրինակ, եթե մի օր փողոցում տեսնես իրերը ձեռը, մոլորված հայացքով մի մարդու, կմոտենա՞ս, կհարցնե՞ս ինչ ա պետք՞ Եթե տեղ չունի մնալու, կտանես քո տուն՞


Եթե դիմում են ինչ-որ հարցով, մանրամասն պատասխանում եմ, չեմ փորձում ցրել: Ինքս, որպես կանոն, նախաձեռնություն չեմ ցուցաբերում մարդուն օգնելու: Չնայած, օրինակ, մի անգամ Կասյանով իջնում էի, լսեցի, ոնց մի տարիքով մարդ երկու տղաների ռուսերեն հարցրեց, թե մետրոն որտեղ է, տղաներից մեկը չոր պատասխանեց "по-русски не говорим" և շարունակեցին իրենց ճանապարհը: Շատ անհարմար զգացի, վերադարձա (այդ պահին արդեն ահագին հեռացել էի իրենցից), այդ մարդուն ցույց տվեցի մետրոյի տեղը:

Տուն ամեն դեպքում չեմ տանի:

----------


## Արևածագ

Իսկ պարտադի՞ր է ներս հրավիրել ու հյուրասիրել մեկին՝ նրա վրա ծախսելով ամենաթանկագինը՝ ժամանակդ, երբ այդ մարդը քեզ լրիվ անհետաքրքիր է, պիտի ջանք թափես նրա հետ իրեն հուզող թեմաներով խոսակցության թելը պահելու համար, հաճախ գրեթե բոլոր հարցերում հետը համաձայնելով: Չէ որ նաև շատերիս բնավորությունն է խոսել սեփական խնդիրներից ու հոգսերից, առանց դիմացինի կարծիքը հաշվի առնելու՝ հոգին առաջը դատարկել: Մարդը քեզանից կարեկցություն է սպասում, դու էլ ստիպված տրամադրում ես այդ կարեկցանքը: Հերթական դիմակահանդեսը:

----------


## Hayazn

> Ո՞վ չգիտի, որ հայերս հյուրասեր ժողովուրդ ենք: Մեր հյուրասիրության մասին մի անգամ հայի ընտանիք ոտք դնողը պիտի չմոռանա: Հյուրասիրելիս մերոնք երբեմն ծայրահեղությունների մեջ էլ են ընկնում. Տարիներ առաջ մեր հարևանի աղջկան Լիբանանից պիտի գային՝ ուզելու: Հարևանս ավտոն ծախեց՝ հյուրերին հավուր պատշաճի ընդունելություն կազմակերպելու համար: Հյուրերը եկան, մի երեք օր իրենց տանը մնացին, Հայաստանի տեսարժան վայրերով հարևանիս հաշվին շրջեցին, մի մատանի դրին աղջկա մատն ու գնացին իրենց Լիբանանը: Այնտեղից նոր հեռախոսով հայտնեցին, թե՝ «մենք չգիտեինք, որ դուք այսքան աղքատ եք ապրում: Մեր խնամիությունը չի ստացվի...»:
> Ոզում եմ իմանալ հիմնականում կանանց կարծիքը՝ արժե՞ որ մենք «կաշվից» դուրս գանք երբեմն լրիվ պատահական մարդկանց հյուրասիրելու համար:


Ես կին չեմ բայց թույլ տվեք պատասխանել , որովհետև հիշեցի մի հոդվծի մասին ,որը տպագրվել  է տարիներ առաջ ռուսաստանում                         « արմյանսկոե գաստեպրիմստվը ի ռուսկայա սպասիբա » եղելությունը այն էր ,որ ռուսները եկել էին Հայաստան , իրենց հասցեն չէին գտել և տաքսու վարորդը սրանց տարել էր իրանց տուն ու թագավորական պատիվ տվել էս ապերախտներն էլ գնացել էին ռուսաստան ու հոդված էին գրել թէ էս Հայաստանի տաքսու վարորդները ինչքան կողմնակի եկամուտ ունեն , որ կարողանում են այդպիսի հյուրասիրություն անել : 
Հյուրասիրությունը մեզ մոտ ազգաին առանձնահատկություն է իսկ ամենա հյուրասեր ժողովուրդը ապարանի շրջանի ժողովուրդն է :

----------

Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Ձայնալար (07.04.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Մեր այգու զրուցարանում սեղան կա, որի մոտ տասներկու հոգի ազատորեն նստում են: Դա շատ լավ է, երբ հարազատներս հավաքվում են, ամռանը միասին տոներ ենք նշում: Իսկ երբ հեռու- մոտիկ հարևաններն են հավաքվու՞մ, ու ես պիտի աստիճաններով վերուվար վազելով նրանց տարբեր բաներ մատուցեմ: Այնքան մեծ է ցանկությունս մի օր բոլորին գրողի ծոցը ճամփելու: Բայց այդ օրը այդպես էլ չի գա: «Չէ՞ որ մենք հայ ենք...»:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Մեր այգու զրուցարանում սեղան կա, որի մոտ տասներկու հոգի ազատորեն նստում են: Դա շատ լավ է, երբ հարազատներս հավաքվում են, ամռանը միասին տոներ ենք նշում: Իսկ երբ հեռու- մոտիկ հարևաններն են հավաքվու՞մ, ու ես պիտի աստիճաններով վերուվար վազելով նրանց տարբեր բաներ մատուցեմ: Այնքան մեծ է ցանկությունս մի օր բոլորին գրողի ծոցը ճամփելու: Բայց այդ օրը այդպես էլ չի գա: «Չէ՞ որ մենք հայ ենք...»:


Կարծես թե հասկանում եմ քեզ: Իրականում ամենօրյա հյուրասիրությունը կարա եւ հոգնեցնի, երբ կատարում ես մատուցողի դեր: Եթե ինքդ էլ հասցնես մի քիչ ընկերակցես իրենց ու դու էլ մի քիչ հագստանաս երեւի թե էտքան չձանձրանաս, բայց երբ ավելի շատ էտ վազվզոցն ա նյարդայնացնում: Ու բացի էն, որ դա ազգային հատկանիշ ա,  նաեւ դաստիարակության արդյունք  ա:

----------

Արևածագ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Թե բնավորություն, թե ճարահատյալ պահվածք, բնավորություն է, որովհետև դա բոլորիս մեջ ձևավորվում է ավելի վաղ տարիքից, ժառանգում ենք մեր ծնողներից, տեսնելով նրանց պահվածքը մենք նույնպես այդպիսին ենք դառնում, իսկ դա մանրից որոշ դեպքերում վերածվում ա ճարահատյալ պահվածքի, բայց դե հյուրասիրությունը լավ բան ա և դա մեր ազգի լավ գծերից մեկն է:

----------

Արևածագ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Թե բնավորություն, թե ճարահատյալ պահվածք, բնավորություն է, որովհետև դա բոլորիս մեջ ձևավորվում է ավելի վաղ տարիքից, ժառանգում ենք մեր ծնողներից, տեսնելով նրանց պահվածքը մենք նույնպես այդպիսին ենք դառնում, իսկ դա մանրից որոշ դեպքերում վերածվում ա ճարահատյալ պահվածքի, *բայց դե հյուրասիրությունը լավ բան ա և դա մեր ազգի լավ գծերից մեկն է*:


Մի էսպիսի ասացվածք կար է. Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հմմ...
Օրինակ, Օսերի մոտ (չգիտեմ, հնարավոր նաև այլ կովկասյան եւ ասիական ժողովուրդների մոտ) ընդունված է, որ կանայք պետք է սեղանը պատրաստեն իսկ հետո հեռանան՝ թողնելով տղամարդկանց մենակ։ 
Մեր բարեկամներից մեկը պատմում էր, որ մի անգամ երբ գնացել են Օսիա՝ աղջիկ ուզելու, բարեկամներին այդպես էլ չի հաջողվել այդ աղջկան նորմալ տեսնել  :Jpit:   որովհետև իրենց ադաթնեերի համաձայն կանայք պետք է տղամարդկանց մենակ թողնեն սեղանի մոտ, իսկ իրենք խոհանոց հեռանան։ 

Ես, օրինակ, ամենից շատ սիրում եմ կազմակերպել ֆուրշետային ֆորմատով հյուրասիրություն։ Դա միակ ձևն է, երբ մարդիկ կարող են համ ուտել, համ պարել, համ շրջել, իրար հետ զրուցել։
Իսկ կովկասյան հյուրասիրությունը դատապարտված է վերածվել ուտել– խմելու  :Jpit:

----------

Արևածագ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Հմմ...
> Օրինակ, *Օսերի մոտ* (չգիտեմ, հնարավոր նաև այլ կովկասյան եւ ասիական ժողովուրդների մոտ) ընդունված է, որ կանայք պետք է սեղանը պատրաստեն իսկ հետո հեռանան՝ թողնելով տղամարդկանց մենակ։ 
> Մեր բարեկամներից մեկը պատմում էր, որ մի անգամ երբ գնացել են Օսիա՝ աղջիկ ուզելու, բարեկամներին այդպես էլ չի հաջողվել այդ աղջկան նորմալ տեսնել   որովհետև իրենց ադաթնեերի համաձայն կանայք պետք է տղամարդկանց մենակ թողնեն սեղանի մոտ, իսկ իրենք խոհանոց հեռանան։ 
> 
> Ես, օրինակ, ամենից շատ սիրում եմ կազմակերպել ֆուրշետային ֆորմատով հյուրասիրություն։ Դա միակ ձևն է, երբ մարդիկ կարող են համ ուտել, համ պարել, համ շրջել, իրար հետ զրուցել։
> Իսկ կովկասյան հյուրասիրությունը դատապարտված է վերածվել ուտել– խմելու



Շատ հեռու գնալ պետք չի, մեր մոտ էլ կա: Տարիներ առաջ ընկերուհիս ընտանիքով գնացել էր իր ծանոթներից մեկին հյուր: Հյուրընկալները գյուղում էին ապրում:  Հիմա անկեղծ ասած էտ գյուղի անունը չեմ հիշում, բայց երեւի թե հեռավոր գյուղերից էր, որտեղ դեռ պահպանվել էին ադաթական սովորույթները: Երբ եկել էր ճաշելու ժամանակը իմ ընկերուհուն, որպես հյուր՝ հետն էլ քաղաքից եկած,  թույլատրել էին ընդհանուր սեղան նստել: Ու ինչքան էր եղել ընկերուհուս զարմանքը, երբ տեսել էր թե ոնց են տան տիկինն ու հարսները սեղանը պատրաստելուց հետո քաշվում խոհանոց եւ սպասում մինչեւ ավարտվի ճաշկերույթը: Ի դեպ էտ գյուղում ընդունված էր նաեւ, որ հարսները մինչեւ սկեսուր դառնալը իրավունք չունեն իրենց սկեսրայրի հետ  « խոսալու»: 

Սա որ ես իմացա  զարմացա, բայց  հլա ինչ լավա, ավելորդ տուրուդմփոցներից մեխանիկորեն ազատվում ես,  ինքը խոսումա, խոսումա... դու հեչ... :Wink:  լուռ ու մունջ Սաքոն ես... :LOL:

----------

Արևածագ (09.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Հյուրասիրություն. ազգային բնավորություն, թե՞ ճարահատյալ պահվածք


Կոմպլեքս...

----------

Chilly (09.04.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Կոմպլեքս...


Ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց այս տեսակետը: Գուցե իսկապես բարդույթի արդյունք է մեր պահվածքը, ինչ է, որ հանկարծ ուրիշները մեր մասին վատ բան չմտածեն: Էլի եմ կրկնում, խոսքն այն հյուրերի մասին չի, ում հրավիրել ես ինքդ ու սրտանց ուզում ես, որ երկար մնան: Լավ կլիներ, որ  ministr-ը մի քիչ ավելի պարզաբաներ իր «կոմպլեքս» ասածը:

----------

